# Things to Bring To Australia & Customs Rule



## RedRose (May 14, 2008)

Hi, 

I am expecting my 457 Visa within few weeks and as soon as we get, we will start moving to Perth. I need advise regarding things to bring To Aus and how to bring.

Which things are more costly over there?Compare to india?which I need to bring over there?

1...Can I send computer, LCD Monitor, Music system, TV, Microwave etc. by cargo?

2...Can I bring grocery like few cooking power, pickle,etc. with me in checkin baggage?

3...Which airlines allows more luggage?

4...Normally how long it takes by sea cargo and how lonf it take sto get custom cleraance?

5...I have to pay custom for all this things?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I ll do the best I can at answering some questions for you.

1. Yes you take electrical to Oz in a cont.ship.
You will prob. need adapters for the items.
If items are boxed (new + not used) you will pay tax on those items

2.NO food or cooking powders etc will be accepted in your hand luggage.
We have very, very strict quarantine laws.

3. Dont think any airline is overly generous with luggae.
Think for the majority 20 - 25 kilos is the norm...then you pay VERY hefty excess baggage charges 

4 + 5 I know from UAE its 6 - 8 weeks. 
Time it takes to clear customs will depend on how busy they are, and how much they need to check (for example if you have some wood products, carpets, pots, food etc, then customs will check to make sure it meets Oz standards)
All your charges are paid via your removalists...BUT if they need to fumigate items, there will be a charge (we had a few things that had to be destroyed, last time we moved back to Oz..some dodgy timbers etc...there was no charge to have them destroyed)

hope this helps a little


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Hope this helps.

1...Can I send computer, LCD Monitor, Music system, TV, Microwave etc. by cargo?

Yes

2...Can I bring grocery like few cooking power, pickle,etc. with me in checkin baggage?

Cooking powder yes, as long as it's sealed and you declare it. Pickle no. I bought with me bottles of HP sauce and some gravy power for a friend, I declared it and it was fine. Also a good tip is that if you do have something to declare the queue is a lot, lot shorter saving loads of time.

3...Which airlines allows more luggage?

I think the rules are the same? Generally 40kg Eastbound, 64kg Westbound. This would be on first entry on your visa, otherwise it's 20 kg

4...Normally how long it takes by sea cargo and how lonf it take sto get custom cleraance?

Ours took about 7 weeks to get to Melbourne Port and probably another couple of weeks for clearance.

5...I have to pay custom for all this things?[/QUOTE]

Yes. Our Quarantine charges were $900 + GST (they charge $165 per half an hour inspection time. As we were taking up 30ft or a 40ft container, the inspection time is 2 ½ hours. When using a shipping agent, just double check who pays for this fee. My husband's company paid all our relocation fees but I'm sure that the individual pays quarantine charges, not the shipping company. On our original quote from the shippers their fee excluded "Taxes, Duties, Demurrage and Storage, Customs & Quarantine inspection fee".

Dolly


----------



## RedRose (May 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot.

Still I am confused what to bring and how much will it charge to me and how to clear from custom.

What documents are required to get it clear?
We personnaly have to go to cargi terminal?Sea and air cargo terminals are seperate in perth?Where are the excatly?
At present we don't have any contact details in perth then how they can contact us in perth?
The day it arrives, we have toclear it immediately?
Charges are still not clear?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you use a good removalist, you should have to do NOTHING !!!

Once you arrive in the country, then you get in contact with the removalist who will let you know where your container is and its estimated date of arrival.

Once it has arrived, and cleared by customs, then the removalist should bring to you.
We have moved many times, and never had to do anything ourselves, except get in touch with removalist + confirm address for delivery.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi RedRose, 

The company that is moving all your stuff should deal with most of this so it's worth checking with them. 

Our packers took care of the all custom documents and we had already filled in the AQIS (Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service) form (here) which declared any wooden items etc. We didn't have to be present when our goods arrived at all. 

More info can be found at Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service Home - DAFF especially the 
Moving/Emigrating to Australia - DAFF

Regards,
Karen


----------



## RedRose (May 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot.

2ndly We will be moving to perth frpm gulf country.
Is it advisable to bring our used washing machine , freeze, microwave oven etc., LCD TV, Monitor?

Can I find in perth at better price?

Hope with old one no custom duty ?

If I Purchse new TV, Music system etc. here and bring there how much I have to pay?

In australia everywhere is the gas pipe line for cooking?

Regards,

RedRose


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi RedRose,



RedRose said:


> 2ndly We will be moving to perth frpm gulf country.
> Is it advisable to bring our used washing machine , freeze, microwave oven etc., LCD TV, Monitor?


I don't know what the electricity supply is in your gulf country country. We are on 220 - 240v in Australia. Your tv may not work here because of a different system. Our tv from the UK only works with a set top box. 



RedRose said:


> Can I find in perth at better price?


A better price than what?  If you search google you may find the prices of some of the equipment that you are looking for. Electrical stores include Harvey Norman, Retravision, Radio Rentals, and the good guys. 



RedRose said:


> If I Purchse new TV, Music system etc. here and bring there how much I have to pay?


See above answer. 



RedRose said:


> In australia everywhere is the gas pipe line for cooking?


No gas pipe lines aren't everywhere but if you are moving to Perth I would have thought they would be there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

